
Ask HN: How are people doing networking in containers? - sargun
I&#x27;m curious as to how people are dealing with traditional network functions in the container world, and the orchestration world (CoreOS, Mesos, etc..). How are people ensuring security, and dealing with microservices load balancing?
======
eaxitect
We have experimented Deis (deis.io) and Marathon (of Mesos). Both provide all
requirements for service composition and load balancing. I personally find
Deis more simple to use where Mesos is like Rambo for managing infrastructure.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Are you on physical hardware? Or a cloud provider? If you're on a cloud
provider, how are you handling their security group abstractions with Mesos?

